# North Pier Oscoda



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Well it seems the erectile disfunctional,breast fed, inbred lowlife, (we'll call him Richard Cranium) has struck again, the boards have been removed once more. Who ever this guy is he needs to get a woman or a hobby so he has better things to do at night other than screwing people over. (and stealing) I doubt they will be replaced again this fall, we have everything ready to go but I'm not going to waste my time and money so this piece of trash can take them down again. It's back to boating it out there, it was just posted yesterday that they were back up and last night they were taken down, Coinsedence? a disgruntled lurker maybe?


----------



## da fish hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats some BS.. some one deff needs to get a ******* life


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't think it was because it was posted,(I hope not anyway) I think that was just freak timing, I believe it's a boater who seen us out there and put two and two together or just plain old seen them hanging there. Either way it's getting old, a lot of effort was put into getting them back up just so this piece of scum could take them down. Hope they remember what goes around eventually comes around!


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Somebody needs to find this guy and beet the [email protected]#$ out of him and the turn him into the cops. He needs to grow up. I would put new boards down and then hide out an wait for him and then call the cops. Or cut one of the boards in half and use some light glue so it just holds until he steps on it :yikes:and then call the cops.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

The glue thing would be cool but you'd probably end up getting the wrong person. It has to be someone in a boat that doesn't use the pier, there isn't any way to get them down while standing on them. We have had a few p***** off boaters this year so my guess is it's one of them.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

maybe some of the people are tired of trespassers making noise all hours of the night. When I used to fish out there on the north side people were parking all over and it used to get pretty rowdy on the weekends. Not trying to start nothing just here, just making an observation.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

A couple guys that live in the Trailer park are the ones who replaced them, sure would be sad if they're own neighbors were taking them down.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Why would there be pissed off boaters? There's what, a dozen boats nowadays during the peak, should be plenty of room for them. Then again, Oscoda always had boats that liked to skirt the pier, and I'm talking right up to it. There used to be an old-timer in a small boat that would flatline J's RIGHT along the pier. We could have just stepped off the pier and landed in his boat, he'd be that close. Someone would ALWAYS get his lines, yet he would look at _us_ and try to give us **** about it?!



> maybe some of the people are tired of trespassers making noise all hours of the night. When I used to fish out there on the north side people were parking all over and it used to get pretty rowdy on the weekends. Not trying to start nothing just here, just making an observation.


That hasn't been a problem in atleast the last 5 years. Even in 02'/03' when the salmon fishing was still good, I never felt like it got out of control, atleast up on the beach.....everybody either parked at Wellmans or Fellows(before the new owners).


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

You would think there would be room for them but we have still seen them out there arguing and lately there have been a few boats anchor 40 yards out from the pier and cast towards the pier. It's almost like they are trying to screw us, makes it hard to cast from the pier with 3 to 6 guys casting to and along the pier from a boat. It's like a West side story over here! :lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

you guys are probally right I have not fished it hard since the late 80's, my guess is if it's nobody from the trailer park probally some boaters.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

???? ive never peir fished and am wondering why some missing boards are stopping u from going out to the peir? Is there a bridge from the beach to the peir or is it like the metal grates that cover some permanent docks that are missing? Just wondering.


----------



## dansjeep2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Its been years since I've been up there, any chance someone would post some pics for me?


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

Pics here.


----------



## dansjeep2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

why not take some torches out there and get rid of those steel sheets that are welded over the c- channel. Back when they were first put up we talked about torching or grinding them off, but they were not that impossible to navigate. If I did fish the pier now, I would just use a boat because just getting to the pier is a pain.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I believe that would be destruction of property and would probably get you in trouble.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Who welded that crap up in the first place. I was told that someone from the trailer park did. If that's the case, then how would removing something that could cause someone to drown, be destroying property.


----------

